# IRAN - Stadium and Arena Development News



## great prairie (Jul 18, 2005)

teunster said:


> Wow, great places for executing homosexuals! :sleepy:


 :cheers: hahaha so true...


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

freedom said:


>


i think this pics are quite new
so the first tier has ~32 rows
thats normal for such a stadium

are there seats at the second tier?
it doesn't look so??


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 1, 2005)

www.sercan.de said:


> are there seats at the second tier?
> it doesn't look so??


Ya there is...

Look closley...they are sitting on the second tier,,,


----------



## Huskies (Apr 15, 2009)

Gilgamesh said:


> Ya there is...
> 
> Look closley...they are sitting on the second tier,,,


just because they're sitting doesn't mean there are seats .... 

hey dont be angry at the people bashing the iranian leaders. i know we should not discuss politics , BUT you should be alowed to make fun of disgusting un democratic supressors ( or is it opressors ?  ) ..


----------



## NMAISTER007 (Oct 29, 2008)

If it wasn't for the colors, this stadium would have looked really similar to the old olympic stadium in kiev (Which is being reconstructed right now).



















And this is how it will look like in the future:


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

arash said:


> Yes but you and sydney are very correct..
> 
> It has a capcity of 120.000 people
> 
> ...


there is absolutely no plan nor even a discussion of the two clubs getting private stadiums
dont make stuff up my friend


----------



## Atlixcáyotl34 (Mar 29, 2007)

I like Azadi Stadium! its a little bit similar to the Mexico City olimpic stadium but Azadi is more recent and modern. Greetings from Mexico to all the iranian friends!


----------



## lorevi (Dec 5, 2007)

City of Tabriz : Yadegar e Emam Stadium
Capacity : 71000 seems to be all seaters since renovation in 2007.


----------



## lorevi (Dec 5, 2007)

City of Esfehan
Naghsh e Jahan Stadium : second ring U/C ,75000 when finish.


----------



## lorevi (Dec 5, 2007)

city of Shiraz 
Shiraz Stadium : 50000 allseaters


----------



## lorevi (Dec 5, 2007)

City of Band Ar Bas
Takhti Stadium :30 000 - all-seater


----------



## lorevi (Dec 5, 2007)

Teheran
Takhti Stadium : abandonned stadium after building Azadi
Renovation in 2009, 30000 Allseater







After renovation


----------



## lorevi (Dec 5, 2007)

Others stadiums in Iran:

Teheran : Azadieh stadium on Azadi complex, 30000 all seater
For women soccer, first all covering stadium in Iran.



Ardebil
Ali Daei Stadium 20000 All seater









Mashhad 
Samen Stadium 35000 and 15000 seats





Mashhad 
Emam Reza Stadium : 15000 all seater







Zahdan
Zahedans New Ground 15000





Teheran
Emam reza sports complex 10000


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

lorevi said:


>


For some reason, this one looks cool to me. Almost like a scene from the movie _Gladiator_.


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

hello Lorevi and all iranian users!

Can you post something about indoor arenas in your country?


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

Talbot said:


> For some reason, this one looks cool to me. Almost like a scene from the movie _Gladiator_.


Looks more like Mordor to me, in the background. 

Back on topic: 
Nice to see that sports infrastructure is a priority in Iran. With all those big stadiums Iran could even attempt to host a WC final tournament in the future. (of course, after they resolve their "taking over the world with nuclear weapons" issues with the other FIFA member nations :crazy


----------



## Topher51 (Mar 28, 2009)

I like the look of most of these stadiums, but in many of them the fans who sit in the cheap seats (like myself) are very far from the pitch and not that high. Seems to be a really bad perspective to watch a match.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

Evil78 said:


> Looks more like Mordor to me, in the background.
> 
> Back on topic:
> Nice to see that sports infrastructure is a priority in Iran. With all those big stadiums Iran could even attempt to host a WC final tournament in the future. (of course, after they resolve their "taking over the world with nuclear weapons" issues with the other FIFA member nations :crazy


the last thing officials in iran care about is sports , most of the these projects have been going on for over 2 decades and many arent finished when opened,
they hate it because the people love it and its a part of the culture, they are also afraid from large sports gatherings because many turn into riots 
hence the distance from the track and the stands, to fit security, also, it shows the lack of care for building tracks when its not needed



Topher51 said:


> I like the look of most of these stadiums, but in many of them the fans who sit in the cheap seats (like myself) are very far from the pitch and not that high. Seems to be a really bad perspective to watch a match.


these are all state made stadiums using the same simple old and bad design, hence the track and poor finishing


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

however there are 2 private football only stadiums u/c in iran, one for foolad f.c in ahvaz (27000 seater) to open for the start of the new season (september) and one 30000 seater for mes kerman f.c in kerman


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

*AHVAZ- Foolad Stadium (27,000)*

This is the private stadium in the city of ahvaz, in the south of iran, being built at a descent speed , with a capacity of 27000, all seater with a roof that will cover the stands

the club that will move into the ground is Foolad Khuzestan f.c , the "recruited" team of older neighborhood clubs that existed way before its formation in the 70s









they have been champions of iran once in the 2004-05 season of the IPL (iran premier league)


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

5,000 seat stadium in the small city of Bokan inagurated


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

Wezza said:


> So a team that averaged 2400 spectators last season is getting a 27,000 capacity stadium? Wow.
> 
> Looks nice by the way.


Just too further add to the point. Foolad have had a attendance of 39,000 for both of their ACL games. Highest in West Asia and second in Asia


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

Some Pictures of PGPL stadiums and fans, pics from iranleague.com

Tractor vs Esteghlal Khuz. - Sahand Stadium (Tabriz)




























Saipa vs Malavan - Enghelab Stadium (Karaj)


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

irani1378 said:


> 5,000 seat stadium in the small city of Bokan inagurated


cool stadium!!!

also it seems Iran is going build some nice stadium projects :cheers:


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

renshapratama said:


> cool stadium!!!
> 
> also it seems Iran is going build some nice stadium projects :cheers:


unfortunately though, there is no need for the athletics track, the only sport that will be played in that stadium is football and there is absolutely no need for a track


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

Updates on Padideh Khorasan's new 19,000 stadium. Should be ready by August.


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

irani1378 said:


> unfortunately though, there is no need for the athletics track, the only sport that will be played in that stadium is football and there is absolutely no need for a track


The reverse almost the entire stadium in Indonesia using athletics track, and it was so hated many people in here :lol:

by the way it is amazing stadium with the roof above this post


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

Updates on Emam Reza Stadium










Updates on Foolad Arena


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

nice stadium updates _irani_! It seems Iran is building quite a lot of new stadium. Any tournament will be held in there?


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

renshapratama said:


> nice stadium updates _irani_! It seems Iran is building quite a lot of new stadium. Any tournament will be held in there?


They bid for 2019 AFC Asian Cup, but AFC chose UAE as hosts, they will likely host the CAFA (Central Asia Football Association) tournament, but that is a minor event.


----------



## irani8 (Jul 15, 2015)

Updates:

Emam Reza Stadium - Mashhad





























Foolad Stadium - Ahvaz




















Azadi Stadium Renovation - Tehran


----------



## irani8 (Jul 15, 2015)

Stadiums of Persian Gulf Pro League 2015/16:

*1. Azadi Stadium - Tehran - Esteghlal and Persepolis - 95,000*










*2. Sahand Stadium - Tabriz - Tractor Sazi - 80,451*










*3. Ghadir Stadium - Ahvaz - Foolad and Esteghlal Khuzestan - 50,199*










*4. Takhti Stadium - Tehran - Naft Tehran - 30,122*










*5. Samen Stadium - Mashhad - Siah Jamegan and Padideh - 30,000*










*6. Shahre Qods Stadium - Qods - Rah Ahan - 25,000*










*7. Fooladshahr Stadium - Fooladshahr (outskirts of Isfahan) - Sepahan and Zob Ahan - 15,000*










*8. Takhti Stadium - Ahvaz - Esteghla Ahvaz - 15,000*










*9. Gostaresh Foolad Stadium - Tabriz - Gostaresh Foolad - 12,000*










*10. Yadegare Emam Stadium - Qom - Saba Qom - 12,000*










*11. Takhti Stadium - Bandar Anzali - Malavan - 12,000*










*12. Shahid Dastgerdi Stadium - Tehran - Saipa - 8,250*


----------



## irani8 (Jul 15, 2015)

Emam Reza Stadium (Mashhad) nearly compleeted.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

Wezza said:


> So a team that averaged 2400 spectators last season is getting a 27,000 capacity stadium? Wow.
> 
> Looks nice by the way.


sadly, due to the heavily authoritarian nature of most clubs, even the very few "private" ones, stadium construction and profit from tickets or tv rights etc are somewhat meaningless in the decision for stadium capacity

in iran, stadiums are usually built at random so corrupt government related contractors can squeeze some money in their own projects, since clubs dont generate any revenue

the corrupt condition of football, heavily censored and controlled matches, lack of proper facilities (good seats , good stadiums and good conectivity to stadia) has caused a decrease in the attendances, however foolad's model is the first in iran in this scale, (at least after the revolution). if the club manages to be able to manage the stadium independantly without governent intervention, they can maybe start season ticket sales, increase service quality and provide a good atmosphere, and hopefull get a stable attendance every week, at least filling half the stadium 

it was a risk that had to be taken to push iranian sports in the 21st century


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Grass in Emam Reza Stadium has been laid


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

New Images of Emam Reza Stadium
































































http://www.metavarzesh.com/86911/گزارش-تصویری-متاورزش-از-استادیوم-امام/


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Takhti Stadium (Abadan) after Sanat Naft Abadan was promoted back to the top flight after 3 years away.










http://khuzestansport.ir/fa/news/12535/fanews12535گزارشتصویریجشنصعودآبادانبهلیگبرتر


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Urmia 15,000 seat Stadium












http://www.pictaram.com/media/1347673858148214027_3139537259


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Mashhad , Emam Reza Stadium , AQR Stadium , 32,888 seats*













If you want to see pictures of Iranian stadium , Please visit below URL.


cafe.daum.net/stade/IRAN


----------



## tamashachi (Nov 7, 2011)

*ادامه احداث ورزشگاه 50 هزارنفری میانرود شیراز *

























http://www.tanavar.ir/dpic.asp?id=17367


----------



## vitacit (Feb 8, 2008)

am i the only one who would love to see world cup in iran ? big country, people are passionate for football, seems like great stadions there.... strictly apolitacally speaking, i can imagine that.


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

vitacit said:


> am i the only one who would love to see world cup in iran ? big country, people are passionate for football, seems like great stadions there.... strictly apolitacally speaking, i can imagine that.


one day. one day...


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Nice country, nice people, needs better (football-specific) stadium, needs a better political context. It would have my vote.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Mashhad , Emam Reza Stadium , 32,888*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Tehran , Azadi Stadium , 78,116 seats*


----------



## tamashachi (Nov 7, 2011)

*ورزشگاه های ایران*

http://cafe.daum.net/stade/DYsK/1


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ahvaz , New Foolad Stadium*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Mashhad , Imam Reza Stadium (Astan Quds Razavi Stadium)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Pars (Mianrood) Stadium in Shiraz*


----------



## endrity (Jun 20, 2009)

Why do they insist on building track stadiums?!!!


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

endrity said:


> Why do they insist on building track stadiums?!!!


Agreed! Is athletics THAT popular? Build more FOOTBALL stadiums!


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

The tracks are never used. The main purpose now is to act as security barrier, in several stadiums where the stands are close to the pitch, fans have acted in a bad manner, throwing stones and flares onto the pitch.


----------



## tamashachi (Nov 7, 2011)

*گزارش شبکه خبر از نشست خبری مدیرعامل و بازسازی طبقه دوم استادیوم آزادی*








http://www.tanavar.ir/picture_reports/?page=q8KrwqvCMQ2


----------



## tamashachi (Nov 7, 2011)

*استادیوم مس کرمان در آینده*


----------

